# WWE 24/7 VOD



## hearth (Jun 13, 2006)

Any word if/when DirecTV might add this VOD channel to DOD?

Is DOD software being set up so that certain VOD channels can be
viewed only via purchasing a subscription to the channel? That 
would tell me if DirecTV has the infastructure to support WWE or
Howard Stern's subscription-based VOD channels...

Thanks!
Don


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

i would also like to know whats going on with D* and adding this VOD service.


----------



## teslafan1971 (Jun 21, 2007)

I did talk to someone in the WWE and they did say they are negotiating with direct tv as well as dishnetwork


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

hearth said:


> That
> would tell me if DirecTV has the infastructure to support WWE or
> Howard Stern's subscription-based VOD channels...
> 
> ...


Howard Stern On Demand is not done by him. He uses InDemand to do all of the work. InDemand is cable only at this time. I would not expect to see him anytime soon on DirecTV.


----------



## John Walsh III (Apr 27, 2002)

I would buy WWE 24/7 if offered.


----------



## rock819 (Mar 13, 2007)

I would buy WWE 24/7 as well, im surprised that its not already on DOD as im sure it would be a big money maker for both wwe and directv .


----------



## hearth (Jun 13, 2006)

Bump...

Anybody hear anything new?


----------



## glennb (Sep 21, 2006)

Bump...

Nope.


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

I hope this happens soon, I would love to see WWE 24/7 on DoD


----------



## JBrown07 (May 4, 2008)

Currently WWE 24/7 is a Subscription On Demand service. It sells for $6.99/month on Suddenlink. From what I understand about DirecTV's On Demand service is that all content besides PPV is free and doesn't require an additional fee to view so unless DirecTV bends on that rule I doubt DirecTV will add WWE 24/7 On Demand.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

JBrown07 said:


> Currently WWE 24/7 is a Subscription On Demand service. It sells for $6.99/month on Suddenlink. From what I understand about DirecTV's On Demand service is that all content besides PPV is free and doesn't require an additional fee to view so unless DirecTV bends on that rule I doubt DirecTV will add WWE 24/7 On Demand.


Directv does have some On demand that does cost...
Eurocinema OD
DTV PPV OD


----------



## wcwman18 (Nov 9, 2007)

Any updates about this or anyone that can find out?


----------



## wcwman18 (Nov 9, 2007)

Any updates on when Directv might offer WWE 24/7?


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

Well last night on WWE Raw there was a number listed to call to find out about getting WWE 24/7 (1-888-699-9324) and when you select the option for Directv the message says that they are working to bring this service to Directv and you will be notified when it is available. So I would say if we get enough people to keep calling that number they will maybe get it to Directv Faster.


----------



## paco1986 (Mar 26, 2007)

bjflynn04 said:


> Well last night on WWE Raw there was a number listed to call to find out about getting WWE 24/7 (1-888-699-9324) and when you select the option for Directv the message says that they are working to bring this service to Directv and you will be notified when it is available. So I would say if we get enough people to keep calling that number they will maybe get it to Directv Faster.


Thanks for the phone number. I called and got the same message. You're right, let us keep calling.


----------



## wcwman18 (Nov 9, 2007)

Called the number as well and got the same message.


----------



## wcwman18 (Nov 9, 2007)

Any WWE # we can call and try and get better details?


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I would like this channel as well.


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

I just found this story that says the on demand service may be changed to a regular channel. http://www.wrestleview.com/news2008/1220819389.shtml


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

wrestleview.com said:


> WWE is said to be considering moving the 24/7 service from On-Demand subscription to its own television channel. The company is currently doing a marketing study that will more than likely present evidence to cable companies that people will switch from satellite or switch to satellite based on the ability to see the channel as a free service. This is something Vince McMahon has discussed doing for years now having a WWE television channel. The key is for the channel to get national clearance for old programs and would be a great back-up plan if USA doesn't want wrestling anymore and if MyNetwork doesn't turn out well.


hopefully Vince see's that D* is the undisputed Sports Leader in TV and puts this channel on D*!!! but i have a feeling that this network, if it is developed, will go to the cable co's simply based on the fact that WWE 24/7 is only on WIRE based TV Provider's like cable, FiOS, etc.


----------



## wcwman18 (Nov 9, 2007)

Anyone know when this might happen if at all since DOD is public now?


----------



## loveshockey (Feb 25, 2008)

anyone notice if you search for a title starting with WWE, you get(among other programs) two VOD titles...

WWE Hogan v Andre VOD
and 
WWE Fatties Fight VOD

but you can't download them...


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

loveshockey said:


> anyone notice if you search for a title starting with WWE, you get(among other programs) two VOD titles...
> 
> WWE Hogan v Andre VOD
> and
> ...


Yep just noticed that tonight for the first time. WWE 24/7 had a name change a few days ago. I can't remember what the new name is though. I found the story on one of the online wrestling dirt sheets.

EDIT: Saw on the WWE homepage it's now being called WWE Classics on Demand.


----------



## hbkbiggestfan (May 25, 2007)

I would love to see WWE Classics on Demand (formerly WWE 24/7) on D*. Hopefully D* jumps on this service soon!


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I found those VOD but they won't let you download them.


----------



## hbkbiggestfan (May 25, 2007)

Bump

I got a little excited Today when I did a search for "WWE" and found "WWE On Demand" listed as being channel "WWE 1000". It turns out it was just a listing to download the Bragging Rights PPV from DoD.

For anyone who is interested in getting this Channel/VOD service added to DirecTV send an email to http://support.directv.com/app/ask
Topic should be programming and be sure to put your account number so they can know we are current customers. Just let DirecTV know we want this channel/service added to the DirecTV line-up. If a strong number of us write them maybe they will actually at least look into WWE Classics On Demand. We can't expect to get this if we don't speak up.


----------

